# Lambert Brothers



## Leslie Richmond

I am looking for any photos of Lambert Bros ships when they were managed by Salen (UK) (Was Whitco Marine)

In the 1970's Whitco managed 4 ships "The Temple Boats"

Temple Inn
Temple Bar
and I forget the name of the other two.

Any News or pictures ? I served as 2/0 on the Temple Inn when on charter to a Canadian Timber firm.

Regards

Les Richmond


----------



## trotterdotpom

The other two were probably Temple Hall and Temple Arch, Les.

Sorry no photos - but you may be able to find something from someone at www.scottishshipmanagement.com 

By the way, Temple Bar is still sailing as "Algonorth", Canadian flag. Photos in gallery, I think.

John T.


----------



## Leslie Richmond

Many Thanks

I will check out Scottish ship management

Cheers

Les Richmond


----------



## Leslie Richmond

Scottish Ship management site is a good site. Found them all and interestiung to see all their history

Many Thanks

Les


----------



## trotterdotpom

No worries Les, glad you found it interesting.

John T.


----------



## aleccrichton1982

*temple boats*



Leslie Richmond said:


> I am looking for any photos of Lambert Bros ships when they were managed by Salen (UK) (Was Whitco Marine)
> 
> In the 1970's Whitco managed 4 ships "The Temple Boats"
> 
> Temple Inn
> Temple Bar
> and I forget the name of the other two.
> 
> Any News or pictures ? I served as 2/0 on the Temple Inn when on charter to a Canadian Timber firm.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Les Richmond


 temple hall is on rocks off aricefe harbour lanzarote you also had temple mane and temple lane.temple hall was my first trip 1967


----------



## Banni

If you go into the gallery search and put in Temple Hall - two of the photos that come up are ones I took of the wreck whilst on holiday. for your info.


----------



## oldsalt1

The Temple Hall on the rocks at Aricefe is from a different generation. 
The four managed by Scottish Ship management and then Whitco were the Temple Arch, Temple Inn, Temple Bar and Temple Hall. All four were bulkers and built with the infamous Ruston AO's which were later replaced with Stork Workspoors. 
The Temple Hall is also still around, she was originally bare boat chartered to British Phosphate Commissioners with an Australian crew. After being sold by Lamberts in 1977 she was converted to a pipe burying ship and renamed Seaway Sandpiper she is now a stone dumping ship under Boskalis ownership renamed Sandpiper.
The two still in service, x Temple Bar & x Temple Hall were built on the Clyde to a Norwegian design, same as Temple Arch (Horten built) and others in the SSM fleet. The Temple Inn was one of the two funneled Norwegian built variety. (Haugusund)


----------



## Justin Lochhead

Hi Leslie

I served as 4/E and Extra 3/E on Temple Inn in 1976/77, she was on charter to Northwood Mills of Vancouver and her regular voyage was Vancouver to Cardiff.

I also served on Temple Arch during which time we transited the Great Lakes as far as Chicago with British Steel from Newport UK.





Leslie Richmond said:


> I am looking for any photos of Lambert Bros ships when they were managed by Salen (UK) (Was Whitco Marine)
> 
> In the 1970's Whitco managed 4 ships "The Temple Boats"
> 
> Temple Inn
> Temple Bar
> and I forget the name of the other two.
> 
> Any News or pictures ? I served as 2/0 on the Temple Inn when on charter to a Canadian Timber firm.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Les Richmond


----------



## Geoff Clode

*Temple Bar*

Hi Les, I sailed on Temple Bar in 73 as 3rd Engineer. I work in Grimsby but have a house in Hartlepool where I aaam sure I have a photo of her. I joined her in Birkinhead & were supposed to sail to africa but change of orders & went to Canada for Iron Ore to Cardiff. Ive seen her sister on the rocks in Lanzarotte. After sailing on the Clippers her engine room seemed enormous.(


----------



## alan ward

I did my last trip on the Temple Bar and am so surprised she is still afloat she was in a fine old state even back then.We went light ship to Hamilton Ontario went ashore and watched Jaws which was a new film then.Two of the crew missed the ferry back to where we were at anchor,stole a dinghy from the local yacht club and tried to paddle back to the anchorage.They forgot to check the bung and so started to sink on their journey,imagine,it`s late on a very dark night,they`ve just seen Jaws and they`re sinking in a large expanse of water.Finally reached the ships gangway but by this time they are so low in the water that they can`t reach the ladder and by now are sinking fast,luckily their shouts for help were heard by the watchman who helped them on board.

Othet memories of that trip include loading 12,000 tons of nitrate in Togo and it blowing throughout the ship it was in our food,teeth and pants for days.Also we ran out of beer due to a very hard drinking Glaswegian crowd and Captain Bill Chippendale.God he liked a bevy.


----------



## BillElleray

*Temple Hall*

I have some photos of Temple Hall (1954-69) which is now wrecked off Lanzarote. I hope these are of interest to you.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632746935152/


----------

